# Visa - How long does it take and chance of success?



## rosy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I currently work for a big global bank with a good presence in UAE and am currently waiting for my visa to be approved

I was wondering, what kind of things cause a visa to be rejected? I have been told it will take up to 10 days?

Is 10 days optimistic or long?

What reasons are visas rejected?

I am a young professional with 7 years banking experience and moving internally. I am British born but of Indian descent.

Any experiences would be useful

Thanks

R


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rosy83 said:


> I currently work for a big global bank with a good presence in UAE and am currently waiting for my visa to be approved
> 
> I was wondering, what kind of things cause a visa to be rejected? I have been told it will take up to 10 days?
> 
> ...


If you are applying in Dubai, I understand 1-2 weeks is the norm, a good PRO and a readily available sponsor who can sign off on everything speeds up the process. I just got an AD residence visa (because my company set up in AD) and most of the time was spent waiting for approval of medical clearance and insurance certificate in AD, which is not an issue if you are applying Dubai or elsewhere.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Unless you need security clearance there is really nothing outside of being on some most wanted list that will keep a Brit from getting a visa as long as you have a sponsor. I am assuming no Hep A or AIDS or TB, though.


----------

